# Video from Marty's



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is the link to my first video clip from Marty's 9th Annual Battery-Powered Steam-up. I have enough raw video for a couple more including one dedicated to the live steamers.

Link to Video Clip


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice Bob.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Bob, you have a lot of action their. Good job.


----------



## Gravy Train (Mar 6, 2011)

Bob:
Thanks for sharing Marty's garden railroad in action for those of us that couldn't be there. Please show more footage maybe part 2, part 3, etc.
Thanks again!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice video Bob, it was good meeting you. 

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I kinda gave up tring to clean the layout up and making it look good. 
But your video gives me hope. 
I wonder if any videos are of the north end?


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is the second video clip. Some of the same trains ... some different. I included some night shots taken on the North End after we came back from the banquet on Saturday night. Part 3 will be all live steam. Probably will not get it put together until tomorrow evening.

Link to Part 2 of Video


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Great videos,, Bob. Reliving it all over again, as Yogi would have said....

I must have 2 hours of clips in my cam, who knows when I will get to that??

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Marty, 

Do you have a layout diagram you could post? It would tie all the video sections together.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, thanks for taking the videos, and using a tripod! What a difference with the smooth pans! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
Great videos. Enjoyed them very much especially the sounds. I also liked the shot of Sleeping Beauty.








Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan
I could not remember what it was under, but this is an old one.

even this is out dated




























this does not show the highline behind the elevator and where the wood treasel is.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video's thanks for sharing. Looks like a lot of train action. Later RJD


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 3, 2011)

I had the privilege of attending the gathering around noon on Saturday. At that time, they were busy eating so I didn't get to see Marty's awesome collection of equipment operating, which I assume is shown running in the nicely done video. I did see it on the shelves in the barn. 

I'm a life long HO modeler, and am both too old and too limited on space to move into G scale, but I can sure enjoy fine model railroading like this. 

Really nice bunch of folks there. 

Deane Johnson 
Omaha, NE


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great videos of a great layout! In some of the clips it's hard to tell if it's real or not (like Marty's Motto). The biggest giveaway is the non-synchronized chuffing of the steam locomotives. Great stuff!


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is the link to part 3 of the video clips. This part is all live steam. I wish I could have gotten more video on the steam track, but I spent most of my time operating, photographing, and video taping on the "sparky" section of the layout. Besides, these live steam guys talk in their own language and I didn't have my Arkansas to English dictionary handy.

Thank you Marty for another great year! 


Link to Part 3 of Video


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tk's. for posting the videos.. All three are great and very good shots.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Those were great Bob! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Gravy Train (Mar 6, 2011)

Bob:
Once again, thanks for the footage and sharing! Nice railroad Marty! It realy did look real! I hope others can share their footage taken as well.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, thanks for the videos. Marty your layout just keeps getting better every year.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

great videos. Glad the weather was nice for you guys. Marty awsome layout.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice !


----------

